# Is Jinder balding?



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What's up with you and balding WWE stars?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Balding, gyno, acne

The prices of 'out-dieting' opponents are very high indeed.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> Balding, gyno, acne
> 
> The prices of 'out-dieting' opponents are very high indeed.


It works for Corbin since his gimmick is supposed to be a trailer park trash but Jinder is supposed to be a rich prince so he should get hair plugs like Chris Masters, Chavo and Jerry Lawler did if he's balding, and get the surgery the Rock got when he had gyno. Maybe whenever they give him time off he will.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

You should be talking about Sasha first.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

also he took Dibiase Jr's finisher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yvw3yWMiDU


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Good analysis. I wonder if he knows that he has a bald spot? It's behind his head. *


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Ronny927 said:


> You should be talking about Sasha first.


Poor Sasha :sasha3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who cares?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

He's so boring that his hair got tired of him.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I've seen a few friends lose their hair fairly fast and they're not even 35. There will be no time for Jinder to get a hair transplant in the near future, and even if he does he will have to take propecia. The downside to this is that those complaining about gyno don't realise that gyno is also a possible side effect of propecia. He's damned if he does get a hair transplant and he's damned if he doesn't. Keep it short on the sides and let it grow in the middle to blend it out is probably the best he can do for now and use rogaine. I am not entirely sure if he's balding I never paid much attention to it, but it does point to hair thinning and receding.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who cares?


*Tbh, Jinder's bald spot does worry me at times. What evil lies there, we do not know.*


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

NapperX said:


> I've seen a few friends lose their hair fairly fast and they're not even 35. There will be no time for Jinder to get a hair transplant in the near future, and even if he does he will have to take propecia. The downside to this is that those complaining about gyno don't realise that gyno is also a possible side effect of propecia. He's damned if he does get a hair transplant and he's damned if he doesn't. Keep it short on the sides and let it grow in the middle to blend it out is probably the best he can do for now and use rogaine. I am not entirely sure if he's balding I never paid much attention to it, but it does point to hair thinning and receding.


He would have to take a few months off if he wanted to get the hair transplant and gyno reduction. 

Chavo did it and advertised for some informercial years ago when he was in the WWE.











The Rock also got the gyno surgery. Before he got it, he started wrestling with a shirt on a lot.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

NapperX said:


> I've seen a few friends lose their hair fairly fast and they're not even 35. There will be no time for Jinder to get a hair transplant in the near future, and even if he does he will have to take propecia. The downside to this is that those complaining about gyno don't realise that gyno is also a possible side effect of propecia. He's damned if he does get a hair transplant and he's damned if he doesn't. Keep it short on the sides and let it grow in the middle to blend it out is probably the best he can do for now and use rogaine. I am not entirely sure if he's balding I never paid much attention to it, but it does point to hair thinning and receding.


*Good thing he is getting a push as of late. A hair transplant will be more affordable. The potential fear of going bald may very well be Jinder's driving success.*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Accused of doing steroids. Has receding hairline.










- Vic


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> Balding, gyno, acne
> 
> The prices of 'out-dieting' opponents are very high indeed.


Yeah, balding, gyno, super thin veiny skin, gross back acne...

He's not even trying to hide it.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh testosterone. You giveth with the one hand, and then taketh with the other.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Why is balding an issue? This forum these days.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Banez said:


> Why is balding an issue? This forum these days.


Depends on the gimmick. For someone like Luke Harper or Baron Corbin it wouldn't be. For someone like Finn Balor, Breezango, Jinder or anyone who's gimmick relies on looking aesthetic, then it could hinder them.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh, no, what are we going to do.

I am devastated.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Banez said:


> Why is balding an issue? This forum these days.


It's not an issue, lots of guys are bald. The problem is it's further proof of BLATANT juicing, which he denies doing, which at this point is sad and pathetic. Just pull a Ryback. Say you did use, but you're off it now.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

A BALD CHAMPION IN THE WWE!?!?!










Easy fix, brother. Bandana it up!!!!!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

There's no way a bald man could be champion.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

baldness is a side effect to over use of steroids... but I am sure for Jinder its just genetic...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baldness cannot hinder Jinder. Just like every other opponent, Baldness shall fall before Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

There's a difference between balding and hair going a bit thin, smh. It's almost like anyone who doesn't have a thick mop like Reigns is balding :lol

Guy's probably got years before he's got to worry about a buzz cut.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, he is, but the fact that people are here trying to use it as proof of his steroid usage is pretty funny. Huge reach, guys.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

That bald coward Jinder :hogan

If the GOAT Hogan returns only to squash this balding coward :banderas

When this bald coward's push fails wens3


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

incredible thread, what about undertaker? thats a hair thread waiting in the gate.

pretty sure the was going grey yet he always had jet black hair,was he dying it? discuss.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

So on top of being mediocre as a talent, with the exception of his physique (which may or may not be legit), having a gimmick that's stone age levels of old and boring, and now you're telling me he's losing coverage on his cranium? :0

Yes ladies and gentlemen, not even the sky can hinder the Godliness that IS Jinder Mahal! After all, he made everything...IN HIS SLEEP!!! 

Terrible meming aside, baldness has never stopped people from getting over before (to my knowledge at least), if Jinder can somehow reinvent himself, refine his work in the ring, and keep improving on his promo skill, I doubt this would "hinder" him all that much, I'm pretty sure the fans will either grow to love or hate him depending on the talent he displays whether in the ring or on the mic.

And that's my 2 cents on this matter.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know if he's balding or thinning; I haven't noticed.

However, looking at his older pics, it seems that he always had a un-even hairline:


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Is this site allowed to ban certain people from making threads???

Just asking.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Here's the thing-uhh..

Not everyone is fortunate and talented-uhh enough to be a Main-eventer

As well as have both...

Greek God physique...

And sexy hair.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Why the fuck do any of you care?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

It worked out pretty well for Austin, Angle and The Rock so....


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Atleast its not as bad as Baron Corbin lmao


----------



## AJ GOAT (May 10, 2017)

Should anyone care about this topic?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Baldness cannot hinder Jinder. Just like every other opponent, Baldness shall fall before Jinder Mahal.


and folks the best rapper of 2017 is...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he is

all the shit he's on is speeding up the process aswell


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

whats up with his skin, it looks so different now, than the picture posted in the OP.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

You should not be surprised that this like other balding threads is closed, besides that going bald is not fun for anyone at any age, some people is more sensitive about this when is about black people going bald because more of them just naturally have hair problems...

For example Sasha is not one my favs for being like a chihuahua woman, but is not funny when there's jokes about her hair because for women the hair is like sacred and simply women should not have hair problems.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> whats up with his skin, it looks so different now, than the picture posted in the OP.


Dehydrating and very low body fat. He looked healthier when he was with Rusev.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Saturn said:


> Dehydrating and very low body fat. He looked healthier when he was with Rusev.


Yeah he looks very thin to me, like almost no body fat. And I agree he looked better when he was with Rusev.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Saturn said:


> Dehydrating and very low body fat. He looked healthier when he was with Rusev.





Saiyanjin2 said:


> Yeah he looks very thin to me, like almost no body fat. And I agree he looked better when he was with Rusev.


Yup. Diuretics to rid the water weight too.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Saturn said:


> Dehydrating and very low body fat. He looked healthier when he was with Rusev.


I'm starting to get concerned for him. This can end in him getting hurt.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Americans and their obsession with "hairlines"... :tripsscust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder is no bald coward.


----------

